# como armar un circuito detector de nivel de voltaje



## javier.garza19 (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola compañeros un gusto poder conocerlos y aprender de ustedes...
haber si alguien me puede ayudar con un circuito que quiero hacer pero la verdad no se como empezarlo...

Lo que normalmente se hace para detectar la posicion de un motor o pieza giratoria es usar un imán pegado a la parte móvil y un sensor Hall, en los motores Adams por ejemplo esa técnica de detección se usa bastante, el sensor Hall tiene la apariencia de un transistor, y cuando le acercas un campo magnético, por ejemplo el de un imán sale un voltaje ayuda a saber pasó el imán, normalmente el sensor Hall tiene 3 pines , parecido a un transistor, el primer pin es la entrada de alimentación, por ejemplo +5V, la del medio es tierra y la tercera es la salida, la salida usualmente está a la mitad del voltaje de alimentación, o sea, a 2.5 V, si le acercas un imán ese voltaje va a subir o bajar según acerques el polo N o polo S--- 

la idea es hacer un circuito detector de nivel de voltaje para encender un motor de AC (110 volts, 60 htz) cuando el elemento movil pase por un iman y asi accione el circuito y al motor.

De antemano Gracias por su ayuda y colaboracion.

saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 2, 2008)

¿? 
ciertamente detectar el nivel para?
con un simple tansistor ( o un opto diac para mover sin ninguna pieza más el contactor) ya que se las pela


----------



## javier.garza19 (Abr 2, 2008)

que tal... El Nombre... 

 la idea es que cuando exactamente pase el iman por el sensor Hall se accione y no antes ya que puede haber un poco de campo magnetico... no quiero utilizar fotoelectricos ya que el ambiente en donde va a estar funcionando va a ser al aire libre y polvo ... lo cual con el tiempo puede haber interferencia al usar el fotoelectrico.


la idea de detectar el nivel de voltaje es para decidir que pasando x´s por decir 3.5 volts se pueda accionar la salida ....la cual pienso que debe de ir a un triac y no transistor por que es un motor de AC y asi  poder encender el motor...


el problema es que el diagrama del circuito no se como hacerlo y no se si necesite otro elemento ... en el caso de detector de voltaje no estoy seguro si utilizar opams !?!?!?!

no se si alguien pueda tener algun circuito pareciodo y que me pueda servir !?!?!?ç

de antemano muchas gracias...
saludos


----------



## pic-man (Abr 2, 2008)

Con amplificador operacionales puedes realizar un detector de nivel. No tengo ningún apunte a la mano pero no debe ser dificil encontrar información sobre eso en algun libro de diseño analógico o en internet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Creo entender que quieres encender un motor en el momento en que un iman pase por un cierto lugar ?

Si es asi, lo puedes hacer con un reed relee, un optoacoplador a triac y un triac de potencia.
Si no es asi escribi inutilmente


----------

